# moving to a new city has been so good for my anxiety



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't get me wrong... I was terrified that it would be the exact opposite... but quickly after moving to San Francisco from Austin, Tx, I joined a very active volunteer group. In addition to helping feed the homeless and clean up pretty parks and beaches, I have been making a ton of great new friends during the volunteering and afterwards at our socials. It thas been a lot easier to talk to them because they all have extremely big hearts and for the most part are pretty shy as well. I would definitely recommend joining a group like this. Namely "one brick" if you are in the Bay area.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

That's great to hear, keep it up :yes


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I would love to move somewhere else too, esp San Francisco! Looks like a great city to reside in but seems kinda expensive place!


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

that sounds excellent, well done! these days there are so many news articles etc saying how volunteering/helping others makes you a much happier person...

was there anything in particular that made you join a volunteer group in San Francisco but not before in Texas? If you're like me at all, then forcing yourself to find new activities always helps.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm not allowed to move to san francisco because it's too far away from my family but what about philadelphia, is that not too far away?

I just thought about suicide again, not my fault.


----------



## Venom Boss (Dec 4, 2014)

A big change such as moving to a new city can have an extremely positive impact on your life and your anxiety, so congratulations to you! I wanna move to Los Angeles from San Antonio in about 5 years and start the next big chapter in my life. Plus, I heard LA is a wonderful place to live with so many things to do and see. Just thinking about living there gets me excited!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats. I also just moved, but from Maine to Richmond, VA. The change has been fantastic for me so far. I was really anxious in general and couldn't sleep for the first week or so, but I've started to settle down. A change in scenery is really good for dealing with SA. I also found some meetup groups like you did with volunteering. It's really helpful. Hopefully things continue to go well for you in San Francisco.


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

That's awesome! I want to do some volunteering like that too one day


----------

